# snorkling 2013 900xp without cutting bed?



## MUD_DYNASTY (Apr 15, 2013)

anyone have any plans or ideas on the snorkeling of a 2013 rzr 900xp that doesn't involve cutting the bed, like maybe just cutting the removable panel between the seats located behind the seat?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought those came out of the side of the bed from the factory? The one I looked at did and you could just order the kit that bolted on but it was a 4 seater.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I have seen the kits that come up between the seats, IMO they look like pure crap. The seat is bowed out. I am going to move my seat fwd 2 inches with spacers when I go full blown snorkel. As of right now no need to.


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY (Apr 15, 2013)

there is a panel right between the seats , I think there is 12" or more of room between seat that you wouldn't have to move seats, it would go strait up


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

you could just remove the seatbelt clips and run ur snorkels threw the spot where the rubber is and then bend it to follow the curve of the bike. the only problem with that would b that if u ever had to get to the belt the snorkels would b in the way. cutting the bed is not that bad and if u take ur time u can make it look professional.


----------

